
Ask HN: Which software for monitoring single Linux server? - favadi
I need a software like Nagios, Shinken but is lightweight and design to run in a single host. I tried monit, but it seems to focus on services monitoring, running nagios plugin is possible but somewhat doens&#x27;t feel right.
======
lsiunsuex
What are you looking to monitor?

I wrote a shell script recently that sends memory, cpu and hard drive
statistics to firebase.com every minute via a cronjob and a simple front end
site to display the results in angularjs 1.x - for such few connections,
firebase is free.

I run it on 7 of our servers and it's helped nicely

The shell script could easily have more added to it (status of httpd or nginx,
mysql, etc...)

I leave it running on a 2nd monitor all day and with the data binding of
firebase / angularjs it refreshes automatically so i just watch it out of the
corner of my eye.

I could throw it on git for you if you think it would help you.

~~~
favadi
That would be great. I want to monitor server resources, services status and
functionality.

~~~
AloisMayr
You may take a look at [https://ruxit.com/](https://ruxit.com/) Ruxit offers
Server resource monitoring plus monitoring the applications served by the
machine.

~~~
favadi
It looks great, but I prefer open source software.

------
favadi
I'm going to install nagios or one of its forks. Nagios feels outdated, but I
can't find anything else fits my requirements.

